# where to buy paracord



## Rodney33 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey fellas im new to the site and wanted to make my own sling can any body direct me to a place to get colored paracord? thanks


----------



## DitchTiger (Nov 7, 2009)

supplycaptain.com has 100' hanks for $7 if I remember correctly.

If you want 1000' rolls parachute-cord.com has the best deals


----------



## CUbowhunter (Aug 21, 2009)

order from ubraidit.com, you can order by the foot, 500 ft spool, or 1000 ft spool. they have the best prices of anyone as well


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

G.Y.I.F. Google Is Your Friend. Should be able to google it and find lots of sources. This guy has 12 colors--

http://store.nexternal.com/shared/S...ucts.asp&utm_medium=cse&utm_source=googlebase


----------



## NHProFF (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.cfm/category/19/550-paracord.cfm
http://www.countycomm.com/550cord.htm
http://www.vtarmynavy.com/parachute_cord.htm

Just google "550 paracord" and start clicking


----------



## Rodney33 (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks guys you really helped me out


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Just ordered some kelly green and neon orange from supply captain...


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

not sure if you have access or know anyone that has access to a military base but i buy all mine at military clothing it's cheap and good stuff.


----------



## rightminded (Jul 13, 2006)

*parachord*

Is any of the stuff now for sale like the old stuff from ten-fifteen years ago. Not much shrink,or stretch. Also no core just braided line. It was rated 500 pounds?


----------



## rightminded (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Ebay if you want smaller amounts. I bout 2Colors 50ft each shipped to my door for less than $10


----------

